# Which fruit are you?



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

*I picked a pear. I agree with it.*
** 
** 
*Pick a fruit and forward it on (don't forget to send it back to the person who sent it to you) with the fruit you chose on the subject line.**
*_
*Which fruit would you pick if you were offered these choices?*__

__         1_*. Orange*_
*         2. Apple**
         3. Banana
         4. Coconut
         5. Pineapple
         6. Papaya
         7. Mango
         8. Cherry
         9. Grapes
         10. Peach
         11. Pear


         What is your pick???*___
*(Pick before you scroll down...Do Not CHEAT!!!)**

*_         >__
         <
__ __<__
         <
         <
         <
         <__
__         <__
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
         <
* ORANGE If orange is your favorite fruit, it speaks of a**
 person who has enduring patience and will-power. You like to do things slowly, but very thoroughly and are completely undaunted by hard work.
 You tend to be shy but are a reliable and trustworthy friend. You have an aesthetic bent of mind. You select your partner with care, and you love with all your heart, and you are not in it for just a fling. You avoid conflict at all costs.



APPLE If apple is your favorite fruit, you are an
 extravagant, impulsive, and outspoken person often with a bit of a
 temper. While you may not be the best organizer yourself, you make a good team leader and are good at taking thin gs forward. You can take quick action in most situations. You enjoy travel immensely. You ooze with charm when you are with your partner. You have an enthusiasm for life unmatched by most.



BANANA You are a softie! Loving, gentle, warm, and
 sympathetic by nature is the banana lover. You often lack in
 self-confidence and are quite timid by nature. People often take
 advantage of your sweet temperedness and sheer vulnerability to a
 situation. You adore your partner in every which way, both for their mental and physical beauty! Because of the way you are, your
 relationship is always very much in harmony!



COCONUT The coconut lover is a serious, very thoughtful
 and contemplative person. Though you enjoy socializing, you are
 particular about the company you keep. You tend to be stubborn but not necessarily foolhardy. Shrewd, quick-witted and alert, you ensure that you are right on top of any given scenario, especially at work. You need a partner with brains, and while passion is important, it certainly isn't everything for you.



PINEAPPLE You are quick to decide and even quicker to
 act You are brave in making career changes if that is what is to your advantage. You have exceptional organizing abilities and are undaunted by the size of the task at hand. You tend to be self-reliant, sincere, and honest in your dealings with others. Though you are not given to making friends very quickly, b ut once you do, it is for life. You rarely, if ever, make romantic overtures. Your partner is often impressed with your sterling qualities but disappointed in your ability to show affection.



PAPAYA You are truly fearless and take much that
 happens in life in stride. You give considerable thought to things you do. You have a sense of humor that, along with you r generous nature, keeps you in most people's good books. You are a go-getter in your professional life and have a knack for being in the right place at the right time.
 You enjoy meeting new people and seeing new sights whenever you can. Your sense of humor is what attracts members of the opposite sex to you more than anything else. It is simply charming!
*


*MANGO A mango lover is a personality to be reckoned**
 with; quite often, you are a person who has quite fixed ideas, and
 influencing you is not an easy task. You tend to be an extremist with strong likes and dislikes, and at times even like to control a
 situation. You enjoy getting involved if something presents a mental challenge. Strong as you may be, you are like a kitten when you are with your partner. You accommodate the love of your life and make up for all the strong-will elsewhere!



CHERRY If cherry is your favorite fruit, life isn't
 always as sweet for you. You often face ups and downs, articularly
 professionally, and find that you make small sums of $$$, instead of a lump sum. You have a fertile imagination and are often involved in creative pursuits. You are a very sincere and loyal partner, but find that ex pressing your feelings is not very easy. Your home is your haven, and you love nothing more than being surrounded by close family and your beloved partner.



GRAPES You are a polite person in general but do have
 quick flare-ups of temper that cool down just as quickly as they
 started. You enjoy beauty in all forms, including beautiful people. You are very popular because of your warm, gregarious nature. You have a zest for life. You enjoy everything you do from the way you dress, to your style and your day-to-day life. Your partner must share you zeal and zing for life to enjoy all you have to offer!



PEACH Like a peach, you enjoy the juice of life and all
  its lush ripeness! You are the friendly sort and are quite frank and outspoken, which adds to your charm. You are quick to forgive and forget and value your friendships highly. You have an independent and ambitious streak in you that makes you a real go-getter. You are the ideal lover; fiery and passionate but sincere and faithful in love. You don't; however, like to display all that passion in public.*_
*
PEAR If you put your mind to something, you can do it
 successfully, but by and large, you tend to be fickle and h ave trouble completing a task with the enthusiasm you started it with. You need to know the results of you efforts almost immediately. You enjoy mental stimulation and love to get into a good discussion! You tend to be a restless and high-strung person and are easily excited.*
_ _
_ _
_ _


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

without cheating, i'd say i'm a grape, with a little bit of mango.

that's pretty cool, reading about it i'd say that it was fairly accurate.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2005)

I picked a cherry.... 

but I'm a banana in real life.


----------



## amber (Nov 10, 2005)

Funny how fruit mimics life   I am an orange


----------



## Dove (Nov 10, 2005)

I picked the Pineapple...


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 10, 2005)

mango!  Not so sure about the "liking a mental challenge", but I guess that means I really like myself....


----------



## wasabi (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, I am a banana.


----------



## Dina (Nov 10, 2005)

I chose peach but definitely fit in the banana category.

Dina


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks like we are all one happy bowl of fruit. Maybe we should start welcoming newcomers to the fruit bowl and the nut house (fav nut thread)


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2005)

i chose cherry which alot of it is dead on
but i have alot of banana in me too


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 11, 2005)

*MANGO A mango lover is a personality to be reckoned
with; quite often, you are a person who has quite fixed ideas, and
influencing you is not an easy task. You tend to be an extremist with strong likes and dislikes, and at times even like to control a
situation. You enjoy getting involved if something presents a mental challenge. Strong as you may be, you are like a kitten when you are with your partner. You accommodate the love of your life and make up for all the strong-will elsewhere!*
** 
*It was a hard choice I love so many fruits... I could have said strawberries but they weren't among the choices so I went with mango.... omg, the analysis is scarily accurate!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

I chose peach & I can say that almost describes me.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

My favourite fruit (raspberries) are not listed, so I'd say that the banana description is relatively close to to my personality...but non of them are quite "spot-on" 

_*BANANA You are a softie! Loving, gentle, warm, and
 sympathetic by nature is the banana lover. You often lack in
 self-confidence and are quite timid by nature. People often take
 advantage of your sweet temperedness and sheer vulnerability to a
situation. You adore your partner in every which way, both for their mental and physical beauty! Because of the way you are, your
 relationship is always very much in harmony!*_


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 14, 2005)

I couldn't decide between grapes and apple and they both agree with me! So ditto on Ishbel and Buckytom. 

Cameron

_*APPLE If apple is your favorite fruit, you are an
 extravagant, impulsive, and outspoken person often with a bit of a
temper. While you may not be the best organizer yourself, you make a good team leader and are good at taking thin gs forward. You can take quick action in most situations. You enjoy travel immensely. You ooze with charm when you are with your partner. You have an enthusiasm for life unmatched by most.*_
_*
GRAPES You are a polite person in general but do have
quick flare-ups of temper that cool down just as quickly as they started. You enjoy beauty in all forms, including beautiful people. You are very popular because of your warm, gregarious nature. You have a zest for life. You enjoy everything you do from the way you dress, to your style and your day-to-day life. Your partner must share you zeal and zing for life to enjoy all you have to offer!
*_


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a peach which I pretty much agree with.


----------



## cara (Nov 16, 2005)

I`m a fruit cocktail  
but definitely NOT the banana I picked....


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 21, 2005)

Picked mango(lol)!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 21, 2005)

I picked grape


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

I am the only apple! 

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

I do not know what I am, I read through all of them and it seems like I am a little bit of each!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

Just pick one Grace!!!

Cameron


----------

